# Our Dogs Measurements



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm guessing I'm probably not the only one wanting this info... so can everyone put down their dogs measurements?









THANKS!!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL, yeah. i'll edit this tomorrow probably(i'll get the exact size).

but at petsmart: ellie is a size medium and sprite is a size small.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think I put mine in my little description.. But just in case, Tuffy is a small or 8-12


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker is a small also (8-12)


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi is a small


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I wrote mine in my description too.. but incase... Kodie's length is usually 8".. sometimes at petsmart if its a shirt that goes over his head.. its too tight... Kodie has a big head..haha... and alittle body. Soo.. he doesnt fit as well in petsmarts clothes... cause he needs the xsmall but needs a small to get over his head... soo it never fits him right. When i buy things online at other stores i just go by his length.. 8" and it fits fine... but for example.. at woofoline.com... kodie is a size small! NOT xsmall... because then its too tight near his head! Petsmart makes their clothes different.







I prob confused the heck out of the person that has Kodie!! haha... sorry!!!







I'll measure his body tonight in other places...hahahha


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is usually a size small. I will measure her tonight and post the measurements tomorrow.


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

It is so much fun to watch you guys ask questions and wonder about this mysterious santa.... ha ha makes me laugh so hard knowing that i know all that and more... 

i have a feeling this is going to be soo much fun. for us and for our pups


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I just bought Pudge a fleece/velcro jacket and it was 12-13 and Josie I got a 10 and they seem to be the right length. Size I have no idea as I have never bought clothing until now???? The above was based on length I guess..
Thanks for asking it is helpful information...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

okay.. i measured Kodie... Length 8", Chest 10 1/2", neck 8"


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i just measured jongee

neck : 7 in
back :10 in
chest :12 1/2









i guess this is medium size


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella is also a small!

This is so much fun!!!


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

God love everyone in this thread! 

Why can't everyone measure their dog! LOL! We deal with it all day every day!

Gucci 
just over 6lbs
Back 12.5
Neck 8"
Chest 13"

Chanel
just under 6lbs
Back 11.5
Neck 8.5
Chest 13.5"


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

lol i will try but Lulu doesnt like clothing.. and sPIKE GROWLS at me tu put on his sweater.,. ... i will try my best to post them though...


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Macy is a size small


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm looking at all my different size charts for clothes and I just dont see how this would be a normal size dog... neck 9" chest 13.7" back 9" Usually the back is longer than that... ummm.. does this make sense to anyone else? 

BTW this is a size small from this one company.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow...I never saw this thread! How fun!! I just measures Massimo and his neck is 7 1/2, back is 9 1/2 and his chest is 11 1/2. And he's 4.2lbs. He usually get's the xtra small, but there are some specialty shops and some shops on ebay that he's a small or meduim!! But it's usually an 8" that I get him.

-c


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jun 2 2005, 10:53 AM
> *Wow...I never saw this thread!  How fun!!  I just measures Massimo and his neck is 7 1/2, back is 9 1/2 and his chest is 11 1/2.  And he's 4.2lbs.  He usually get's the xtra small, but there are some specialty shops and some shops on ebay that he's a small or meduim!!  But it's usually an 8" that I get him.
> 
> -c
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68015*


[/QUOTE]
ummm... well according to this size chart.. an XS is neck 7.8" chest 12.1" back 7.8"
Would that fit your baby?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Jun 2 2005, 11:17 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm... well according to this size chart.. an XS is neck 7.8" chest 12.1" back 7.8"
Would that fit your baby?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68043
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure it would.. just a little short on the back maybe. ? But if I get small the clothes like hang off him or he runs and gets tangled up in them and they fall off. LOL I guess he's a little longer than he should be?

-c


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

see I dont think your baby is longer than he should be... I think the sizes are WEIRD.


----------

